# Sat/Sun offshore (warning lots pics)



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Had originally planned to make Monday/Tuesday an offshore tuna rig trip. Weather forecast changed to Monday being 4-6 as it approached so we regrouped and decided to do a Sat/Sun bottom bumping AJ trip instead. Took my brother and two of his kids out Saturday and took my longtime fishing partner and sister on Sunday. Both days were awesome, great weather, great seas and tons of fish. Needless to say all fish (except legal AJs) were properly cared for and vented and released. The AJs were off the hook! Numerous times we caught two on the same jig at the same time!!

Braid Aresenal ready for work










My niece?s first red fish










The captain testing out braid setup, love fishing with braid!










Rare and endangered ARS










Whooping a reef donkey










Sis and a redfish










Great Seas










Getting whooped by AJ










One of the keeper AJs










Last AJ at sunset


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Great report. Glad someone broght home some legal fish this past weekend. The weather was awsome. Glad to see people took advantage of it.:clap:clap


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Um....that boat is sick and good report.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pics!



What direction, how far, did you guys go?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Good job on getting out...That red snapper, did you tag it w/ a gps and report it to authorities??? You may have caught the last 1 in the gulfoke:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

What fish. That is a gorgeous boat!!!! 

Tell us what you thought of the boat!!!! Cruise speed, gas consumption, trim etc... anything amaze you?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a fun time was had by all.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pics. Saw you heading out yesterday, I was on that 35' Marlago


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

tunapopper: I think I saw you guys as well, I know I noticed the female in your group as we were loading up, next time you need to say hello!



rundover: continue to be amazed at the boat, its ride, room etc... we ran out cruising 48-54 mph burning 1-1.3 gph. What is amazing is at those speeds it is very comfortable and secure feelling, very stable, no wandering or bouncing at all. I feel like I am on the USS Enterprise aircraft carrier, but going 50 mph! The Raymarine X10/st70 Auto Pilot is rock solid! The helm seats are large and comfortable, three people can comfortably sit across and two people can sit on the seat behind the console seat, lots of space! I love having 30 gallons of fresh water, keeps everything clean making return clean up so much easier, salt water never comes in the boat all day! Left 50 miles offshore at sunset and was back at pass in less than one hour! AP drove a route home and thru the pass all on it's own!



We caught the keeper AJs at the Marathon reef, it was covered up, keeper AJ on every drop! Same with Marathon cut off, but kept getting broken off there due to the rig.



To get an idea of size of boat, I am standing in the bow looking back and niece is in bean bag in front of coffin box












Her she is laying on coffin box


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man look at that water!!! it looks as flat as the middle of summer out there!!


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Great fish & great grins. Nice report.

Catch :clap


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the catch and that honey of a boat!! :bowdown


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Man that's sweet!!!

The only thing wrong with those pictures is I'm not in them!!!!! :letsdrink

Keep the reports coming!


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap 

looks like a good day on the water



And yes that is a beautiful boat....

:takephoto


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like you had a lot of fun, great report and nice boat.


----------



## crackrjack (Nov 21, 2007)

Great Boat, Great Folks, Great Fish. Wish I had been there.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awsome report!:clap and that is a sweet ride indeed. see ya outon the sea's!


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Where'd you get the white bean bag? Need to get a couple. Thanks


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.e-searider.com/



Great bean bags, very heavy duty and made for the abuse of a boat, love the style with the arm rest and back, I have two and everyone fights over them!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

_"we ran out cruising 48-54 mph burning 1-1.3 gph. What is amazing is at those speeds it is very comfortable and secure feeling,_ "

Awesome boat, but....

Did you mean that you got 1 - 1.3 *MPG not GPH*?!

According to performance bulletins that I've seen you would have to be _idling_ to get anything close to those stats.

So, if you ran to the RAM you'd burn 2 gallons?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

jmb: yep my bad, I never claimed to the smartest fisherman! Meant to say MPG (miles per gallon). On my previous boat (Contender 25 with twin 225 OX66 2 strokes) I got basically the same fuel economy, which is amazing! One really big difference is in the Contender when the seas would kick up the economy went out the window as the boat fought to stay on top or push thru the seas, the YF due to its length can stay on top in so much larger seas that the fuel economy does not fall off. So overall the 36 YF gets better fuel economy than the Contender 25 FYI


----------

